# Web site to raise support for MarSOC Marines



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2007)

*http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2007/05/marine_marsoc_website_070509/*

*Web site to raise support for MarSOC Marines*




By Trista Talton - Staff writer
Posted : Thursday May 10, 2007 5:42:27 EDT
JACKSONVILLE, N.C. — A Web site started by the mother a Marine accused of murdering two Iraqis in 2004 re-launched Wednesday to raise support for special operations Marines under investigation for allegedly killing Afghan civilians after their convoy was attacked by a suicide bomber.
The site calls for its visitors to “Save our SpecialOps.”
“I am anguished to report that once again, unfounded accusations have been levied against our best and our brightest,” wrote Merry Pantano, whose son, Ilario Pantano, was exonerated two years ago of allegations he murdered two suspected Iraqi insurgents. He was a second lieutenant at the time.
Merry Pantano founded the Web site to raise awareness of her son’s case and raise money for his defense. She hopes to do the same for the Marines in the Afghan incident.
“This time it is our Special Operations Marines that find themselves the victims of overzealous investigators and a political witch hunt triggered by terrorists,” Merry Pantano wrote. “After careful review and consideration, we at DefendTheDefenders.Org have decided to throw our full weight behind these men who stand accused of using excessive force to defend themselves in combat.”
The re-launch comes in the wake of an apology by an Army colonel to the families of Afghans allegedly killed following a car bomb attack on the Marines’ convoy. He also made condolence payments to the families.
“I stand here before you today deeply, deeply ashamed, and terribly sorry, that Americans have killed and wounded innocent Afghan people,” said Col. John Nicholson, commander of the 10th Mountain Division’s 3rd Brigade Combat Team, re-reading for Pentagon reporters via satellite Tuesday the statement he gave to the families. “This was a terrible, terrible mistake.”
The March 4 incident in Nangarhar province left 19 civilians dead and 53 wounded, Nicholson said.
The apology came despite the fact that the Naval Criminal Investigative Service is continuing its investigation into the incident.
Nicholson’s comments Tuesday were not the first to be made publicly about the incident. Army Maj. Gen. Frank Kearney, the top special operations officer in the Middle East, told The Washington Post on April 14 that a preliminary investigation showed there was no evidence the Marines had taken small-arms fire after the car bomb struck the Marine convoy.
Marine Maj. Cliff Gilmore, spokesman for Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command at Camp Lejeune, N.C., said his command is not characterizing the incident until the investigation has been completed.
“We regret the March 4 ambush of the Marine Special Operations Company in Afghanistan and offer our deepest sympathy to all of those involved,” Gilmore said. “The events related to that ambush are currently under investigation. In the interest of preserving the presumption of innocence that all U.S. service members deserve when facing allegations of misconduct, we will not characterize the incident until we have all the facts.”
Days after the attack, Kearney expelled all 120 Marines from Afghanistan, where they had been deployed since February. On April 3, officials with MarSOC relieved the company commander and senior enlisted Marine, who were brought back to Camp Lejeune, N.C., along with six others from the company.
Lawyers for several of the Marines under investigation told Marine Corps Times last week that their clients’ retelling of events clashed with Kearney’s, and said they have evidence to back the claim that the Marines did indeed take small-arms fire from enemy fighters in the area and were forced to defend themselves after the initial ambush.
Hours after the Web site’s re-launch, Merry and Ilario Pantano talked about their decision to support the MarSOC Marines in an interview with the Marine Corps Times.
“The Taliban has now found the ultimate weapon, and it is the mouths of the Army commanders who are playing right into their trap,” Ilario Pantano said. “These guys are our ‘300.’ They are our Spartans. And we are throwing them under the bus. So where do we get the other 10,000 General Conway wants former Marines to help push into the Corps? This is the Corps we’re gonna plus-up?”
Ilario Pantano said the Web site’s campaign isn’t trying to whitewash the actions of the military, but rather show military members that someone is looking out for them “when our Marines and soldiers are being second-guessed.”


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2007)

Fucking pathetic!

Leave the troops alone!

What truely disgusts me is its the military itself that is shitting on its own members, sadly this isnt a new thing.

At least wait until the fucking investigation is complete before fucking these guys.

Salem 1692 anyone?


----------



## HellsBelles (May 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Fucking pathetic!
> 
> Leave the troops alone!
> 
> ...



I could not agree more!


----------



## Gypsy (May 10, 2007)

Disgusting.  Nothing like trial by media.


----------



## jewheath16 (May 10, 2007)

Support the Troops.

Support the War.


----------

